# What Heat do you pack



## Moose007

I carry a LC9 ruger 7+1


God Bless


Moose


----------



## Robin

Summer.........Bersa Thunder .380
All other times..........Browning HP


----------



## scubapro

G38 with a DB9 for back-up


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Glock 27, keltec pf9, keltec p3at on ankle. Two more in the truck. Play ball


----------



## earnhardt3rulz

Sig Sauer P-228 9mm


----------



## kendive

Glock 26 Gen4

Glock 19

Ruger LC9 Nickel Plated TALO

Keltel P32


----------



## Gravity3694

Glock 17 or 26 It depends on what clothes I'm wearing for the day and what activity I will be doing for the day.

Ruger LCP as a BUG that I pocket carry.

I occasionally carry a Dan Wesson Valor full size 1911.


----------



## doubletake

357


----------



## MrFish

G23C and Sig P230


----------



## LRDD

Kimber pro carry .45 ACP


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

Glock 29 when I'm not working and my trusty old P-11 when I am at work.


----------



## deersniper270

P238


----------



## timc

Taurus snubnose 38 or Glock 23
Looking at a compact 45, not sure which one I want though


----------



## MikeH

Lcp all the time,i add a glock 19 after work


----------



## johnf

G19

Is there anything I need to know as far as carry down there. What are the rules for CC in Fl. Can you print? Do you have to use a holster? What about carry on the beach. I plan on doing some night fishing and don't want to get in a situation that I can't get out of. I know I won't need it on the beach in daylight hours.


----------



## archer-1

"I know I won't need it on the beach in daylight hours. "
Ever been here on Memorial weekend???


----------



## johnf

archer-1 said:


> "I know I won't need it on the beach in daylight hours. "
> Ever been here on Memorial weekend???


LoL we are coming in on Tuesday to avoid "The show"


----------



## TURTLE

*Kimber Compact Carry.*


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

I didnt see that beauty


----------



## NASTY

Colt New Agent. 45acp in a small package.


----------



## FrankwT

G 26, Gen 4
KelTec P3AT


----------



## titan77

Glock 22 around me at all times


----------



## Jason

POC Slingshot w/ #2 bearings, don't believe in guns....


----------



## Skippy

Para Ordnance P-12 .45acp and Derringer .32acp


----------



## 192

Sig P220 (.45) and a S&W 340CT (.357).


----------



## hubbyandwife

*Memorial day wknd on the beach*



archer-1 said:


> "I know I won't need it on the beach in daylight hours. "
> Ever been here on Memorial weekend???


Im sure they would want to see what you are packing!!! How in the hell did pcola get on their radar? Been going on waaaaaaaay too long.


----------



## Gravity3694

hubbyandwife said:


> Im sure they would want to see what you are packing!!! How in the hell did pcola get on their radar? Been going on waaaaaaaay too long.


Dunno, but as long as they spend generously and don't trash the place or be disrespectful its all good.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

A dull case knife... Try me.... Don't believe in guns either...


----------



## Sequoiha

Glock 23, 40 cal most of the time, some time my Tarus millienum pt111


----------



## hjorgan

Hot Hands from Academy Sports..... oh, you meant guns.


----------



## kendive

Jason said:


> POC Slingshot w/ #2 bearings, don't believe in guns....


Ha ha ha... Yea right. Don't believe everything you read.


----------



## Roofish

"Super Soaker" or 50 cal


----------



## omrbh

Oops:


----------



## omrbh

Well. my gran'daddy left me an old .32 H&R revolver:shifty:


----------



## tgibson85

Colt 1911 Compact or my Glock 19 IF when i can keep my wifes hands off it.


----------



## Heartbreaker

Kimber ultra pro II .45 cal

XD40 in truck

Marlin 30-30 also in truck

Chris


----------



## smithnsig

LC9 mostly. Occasionally 3914. Mini-30 in the truck if I'm heading upcounty. P226 in nightstand.


----------



## realstreet

G29 with 2 mags on me whenever i leave the house :thumbsup:


----------



## Glockfan

I carry a pair of flintlock dueling pistols lol


----------



## Big Ave

Glock 22 gen 4.


----------



## MikeG

First let me say , I am pro carry! Now with that said I have to ask (dont take this the wrong way, to each his own). Why would anyone who carries concealed ,carry multiple weapons and/or magazines if not work related or participating in an outdoor (hunting, fishing, range) setting? Ive done some crazy shit (worked undercover), hunted down some of the most violent people you ever heard of and many times I have one weapon (my glock) under my shirt. Now concealed carry on an everyday trip to the store, just one gun and one magazine. I dont intend to lose it to anyone and I intend to stop the threat if I ever use it. Backup gun on an everyday trip to the store or movie is not an option for me..Not slamming anyone just wondering. Many of you may not have been indicating what you carry , maybe just what you keep in the vehicle or whatever.


----------



## Roofish

DoneDeal2 said:


> First let me say , I am pro carry! Now with that said I have to ask (dont take this the wrong way, to each his own). Why would anyone who carries concealed ,carry multiple weapons and/or magazines if not work related or participating in an outdoor (hunting, fishing, range) setting? Ive done some crazy shit (worked undercover), hunted down some of the most violent people you ever heard of and many times I have one weapon (my glock) under my shirt. Now concealed carry on an everyday trip to the store, just one gun and one magazine. I dont intend to lose it to anyone and I intend to stop the threat if I ever use it. Backup gun on an everyday trip to the store or movie is not an option for me..Not slamming anyone just wondering. Many of you may not have been indicating what you carry , maybe just what you keep in the vehicle or whatever.


Sensable & practicle, but I'm assuming from what youv'e stated that Ur in law enforcement & have real world experience unlike some people who r just trying 2 impress, Clint Eastwoods wanna be's.

Me as previously stated I carry my "Super Soaker & 50 cal" have a hard time keepin under my shirt, any suggestions from U Clint Eatwood wanna be's?


----------



## johnf

DoneDeal2 said:


> First let me say , I am pro carry! Now with that said I have to ask (dont take this the wrong way, to each his own). Why would anyone who carries concealed ,carry multiple weapons and/or magazines if not work related or participating in an outdoor (hunting, fishing, range) setting? Ive done some crazy shit (worked undercover), hunted down some of the most violent people you ever heard of and many times I have one weapon (my glock) under my shirt. Now concealed carry on an everyday trip to the store, just one gun and one magazine. I dont intend to lose it to anyone and I intend to stop the threat if I ever use it. Backup gun on an everyday trip to the store or movie is not an option for me..Not slamming anyone just wondering. Many of you may not have been indicating what you carry , maybe just what you keep in the vehicle or whatever.


I have 3 carry guns, but I only carry 1 at a time. Which one depends on what I'm wearing and the weather. 

I think there are a lot of mall ninja out there. I bet most of them have a $400 Rambo knife sitting around the house too. 

I was asked by a state trooper once why I carried. My answer; "Because I can't fit you into my pocket". He just laughed and walked away. I got off with a warning and a smile. :thumbup:


----------



## MikeG

johnf said:


> I have 3 carry guns, but I only carry 1 at a time. Which one depends on what I'm wearing and the weather.
> 
> I think there are a lot of mall ninja out there. I bet most of them have a $400 Rambo knife sitting around the house too.
> 
> I was asked by a state trooper once why I carried. My answer; "Because I can't fit you into my pocket". He just laughed and walked away. I got off with a warning and a smile. :thumbup:


Now that was clever!:thumbsup:


----------



## GAGE

Beretta Storm PX4 40


----------



## welldoya

Roofish said:


> Sensable & practicle, but I'm assuming from what youv'e stated that Ur in law enforcement & have real world experience unlike some people who r just trying 2 impress, Clint Eastwoods wanna be's.
> 
> Me as previously stated I carry my "Super Soaker & 50 cal" have a hard time keepin under my shirt, any suggestions from U Clint Eatwood wanna be's?


Well see, we're just Florida boys so we need guns to protect ourselves because our surfboards are too big to conceal. We aren't from Texas where the men are men and the sheep are nervous.
Ruger LCP or S&W 642 when I do carry which is not all the time. Mostly when I'm going somewhere at night.


----------



## FowlHunter13

Either a Kahr PM9, Kahr CW9 or one of my "J" frame Smith's in .38/.357. I don't carry multiple weapons at once but I will usually throw an extra magazine or speed loader in my pocket for good measure. I would rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## mitchell master

glock model 27 or ruger sp101 5 shot 357 and taurus public defender


----------



## Gulfcity

Glock 23, Smith 340 or Sig P238.


----------



## samiams

most of the time kel-tec p380t.. i love that gun, never a jam and shoots everything. best of all it doesnt print in my pocket. use to carry a para p12 and still do if going in a bad area. for the woods a heritage arms single action 22 cause i dont mind it getting beat and it still goes bang


----------



## gulfcapt44

Shorts and a T-shirt?-Taurus PT738 in pocket holster w/Gold Dots (sometimes S&W .38 BG w/Bonded PDX1). Jeans and a T-shirt?-Kahr CM9 w/Clipdraw w/Federal 115 gr. +P+ JHP's...Custom Colt L/W Commander w/Winchester LEO SXT's or Kimber Eclipse Target II w/Federal Hydra Shoks always close by...Mossberg 500 syn stock riot gun w/00 Buck riding shotgun...


----------



## Fig Newton

Man I don't know how you guys carry those large frame guns with you all the time I am stuck with only kidding my little bitty keltec 380. Some of you guys must walk around with tactical vest on all the time to conceal all those guns in magazines plus the flashlights knives survival cord extra boots and all the other stuff you carry with you..... just kidding only carry the small keltec just because it's comfortable if fits in my pocket other than that I'm mainly tried to avoid places where I would need to use a bigger gun... 
Sam


----------



## mitchell master

the glock 27 is a backup size and my ruger sp101 5 shot 357 2in barrel is small and loud .if you miss the 3 foot flame will burn there eyeballs out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gravity3694

Sam said:


> Man I don't know how you guys carry those large frame guns with you all the time I am stuck with only kidding my little bitty keltec 380. Some of you guys must walk around with tactical vest on all the time to conceal all those guns in magazines plus the flashlights knives survival cord extra boots and all the other stuff you carry with you..... just kidding only carry the small keltec just because it's comfortable if fits in my pocket other than that I'm mainly tried to avoid places where I would need to use a bigger gun...
> Sam


Just dress to the gun. I'm about 5:10 and 150lbs, but if I wear the right clothing I can conceal a full size 1911 or Glock 17. With a small t-shirt I can hide a G26.


----------



## Orion45

Lol. When one just isn't enough. :whistling:


----------



## DaBreeze

Always carry Ruger LCP with Hornady Critical defense in the back pocket
plus sometimes Glock 26 IWB, S&W Sigma 9mm (don't laugh, 5.5 # trigger job)
in the truck console


----------



## mitchell master

how do you like the sigma.i had the i believe the sv 40 and that thing gave me fits it didnt like hollow points and would jamjamjam i had the ramp polished and some other work and it still wanted to do it .pcm full jacket ammo it never did once.so thats what i use but that kinda thing stays in my mind.


----------



## Gravity3694

mitchell master said:


> how do you like the sigma.i had the i believe the sv 40 and that thing gave me fits it didnt like hollow points and would jamjamjam i had the ramp polished and some other work and it still wanted to do it .pcm full jacket ammo it never did once.so thats what i use but that kinda thing stays in my mind.


The Sigma is an excellent value handgun. Its fits the gap between a HiPoint and a Glock in terms of cost and quality.


----------



## DaBreeze

Love the Sigma after the trigger job. I have close to 1000 rounds through it without the 1st feed problem. $300 + $50 for the trigger job. It fit me better and I am more accurate with it than the Glock 26. I bought it for my truck gun because if it gets ripped off, better than losing an expensive gun. But now it is my favorite. I consider it a MADE IN THE USA GLOCK. Much rather have 2 Sigma than 1 Glock for the same money.


----------



## Moose007

*Orion 45*

There's nothing wrong with Twins.


----------



## Gravity3694

DaBreeze said:


> Love the Sigma after the trigger job. I have close to 1000 rounds through it without the 1st feed problem. $300 + $50 for the trigger job. It fit me better and I am more accurate with it than the Glock 26. I bought it for my truck gun because if it gets ripped off, better than losing an expensive gun. But now it is my favorite. I consider it a MADE IN THE USA GLOCK. Much rather have 2 Sigma than 1 Glock for the same money.


FIFY. S&W M&P.

In before the XD crowd.


----------



## scubapro

Academy rec'd a couple of M&P Shields -- $399 (they won't last long). They also now have the Walther PPQ in both 9mm & 40 S&W for $559 as well as the PPS in both flavors for the same price. They do have the Sig P938 in their computer system (3 versions) from $670-699, but none on the way to the local store at this point...


----------



## rtspring

Walther PPS .40 and a DB380 in the summer.


----------



## Orion45

Moose007 said:


> There's nothing wrong with Twins.


...or quads. Especially against the zombies in Miami. :yes:

http://www.nationalledger.com/politics-crime/miami-man-eating-face-of-homeless-132892.shtml

If only the witness had been packing...

Dress however you feel comfortable. I often carried two while I was stationed in Rio de Janeiro in '84 - '85.


----------



## grey ghost

glock 17, 9 mm, nite sights, & full magazine!!


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

Sig, 226, sig 226 mk25, sig 556 pistol, 1855 navy colt 30 cail orginal well worn, colt match target1944, and at home 6 rabid attack chi wawas and the big weapons


----------



## Burnt Drag

Main line of defense, NAA .22 mag. The perp would never see it until it ends it's career. Truck? 1911 John Moses Browning's best effort with standard ball rounds. Who needs hollow points when you're tossing 230 grains @ 900 fps?


----------



## NHManontheMountain

1911 Kimber
or
LCP

"Go Big or ...Go small?"


----------



## Austin01WS6

Well I did carry a sig p238, but my wife likes it and it gives me an excuse to look for another carry. Not sure if I'm going to go with a 9 or .45 as a carry. I usually only carry when it's late, unfamiliar place, or if I have my wife and daughter with me.


----------



## Embry

Xd 45 service pistol with hornady critical defense h points. 6'0” 260 I can conceal well with crossbreed holster and ok with iwb just have to wear a longer shirt. Extra mag in the truck if needed. (Lord give me good judgment if I have to go to my truck lol)


----------



## aaronious45

Ruger p90...possibly in the future a gp or sp 357


----------



## johnf

welldoya said:


> Well see, we're just Florida boys so we need guns to protect ourselves because our surfboards are too big to conceal. We aren't from Texas where the men are men and the sheep are nervous.
> Ruger LCP or S&W 642 when I do carry which is not all the time. Mostly when I'm going somewhere at night.


 
:lol:


----------



## weblair24

Colt Night Defender


----------



## espo16

Well boys, just applied for this year's quotas... About that time for good 'ol Espo to start posting again.... Since the question was posed, I could not help but post... With a little egging from NavySCPO... the heat I pack varies from day to day, minute to minute actually. Ranges anywhere from 3 1/2 - 8 1/4 depending on what I'm thinking about. Cleverly disguised and easy to carry in its compact form. A bit difficult to conceal in full magazine but still managable... stay tuned...:innocent:


----------



## notoo7

I carry Glock 36s










I was impressed how fast it took to get your CCW here, once you get your appointment that is... Fortunately they had a last minute cancellation.


----------



## helo_hunter

Depends on what I am wearing - either the P238 or a PT111 or a PT140. Good guns all.


----------



## bass460

LCP, PT140, mostly Sig 229


----------



## Bottlerocket

Kahr CW9 in the summer

HK USP-C 40 with heavier clothing


----------



## outdoorkid

Springfield XD40 sub compact 12rds


----------



## deersniper270

Forgot to post pics of my gun


----------



## omrbh

aaronious45 said:


> Ruger p90...possibly in the future a gp or sp 357


Good choices both! I carried a 3" Stainless GP100 in a pancake but put the larger GP grips on for better hold for me. Past few years It's been a Ruger KP90DC iwb. At 5'9" 250# there is no problem for me to carry either of these. Sometimes just a CZ 70 32acp or an early Smith Hand Ejector in 32S&W L. Never wear T shirts. I choose to carry only 1 at a time.


----------



## RedCedarHunter

deersniper270 said:


> Forgot to post pics of my gun


Love that 238. Is this from Mikes? The Sig Mike's has going right now for $499? (they had the same sale months ago if I remember correctly). My dad and I both picked up one, it shoots beautifully.

Between this, My G36, Kel-Tec PF9 and Smith Bodyguard 380...got most attire covered.

Still waiting on my Solo to show up.


----------



## Dragsmoker

I carry a nice size pocket knife, and most of the time I were steel toe boots ._. I hate being underage. But my dad carries glock 9mm.He loves it so much that a company that made a new type of .45 came to his SWAT training and offered everyone a free gun but he said no.I guess the gun was terrible.


----------



## deersniper270

RedCedarHunter said:


> Love that 238. Is this from Mikes? The Sig Mike's has going right now for $499? (they had the same sale months ago if I remember correctly). My dad and I both picked up one, it shoots beautifully.
> 
> Between this, My G36, Kel-Tec PF9 and Smith Bodyguard 380...got most attire covered.
> 
> Still waiting on my Solo to show up.


Yep! Love it


----------



## xtopdawg386x

1911 range officer or ruger p345


----------



## younghunter

savage axis 270 w/ leupold vari x 2 haha i dont have a pistol but i have a remington sure shot pocket knife :thumbup:


----------



## cantonmentmike

Ruger LCP in a Black Wallet Case. Looks like a wallet shoots like a Ruger.


----------

